# Öffenlicher Bereich > AllerWelts News / Smalltalk >  Nutzloses Wissen....

## schiene

Wissen ist Macht,nichts zu wissen macht nix!
Nichts gegen ne gute Allgemeinbildung aber es gibt Sachen die man nicht wissen muß oder doch?
Hier paar Beispiele:
- das Quaken einer Ente erzeugt kein Echo
- Krokodile sind farbenblind
- Das einzige Tier mit vier Knien ist der Elefant
- Jack the Ripper war Linkshänder
- In Nordsibirien zeigen Frauen Männern ihre Zuneigung an, indem sie sie mit Schnecken bewerfen
- Die Mutter des Marquis de Sade war Nonne.
- 70% aller Lebewesen sind Bakterien.
- Männer fallen häufiger aus dem Bett als Frauen. 

welches sinnlose Wissen besitz ihr denn noch?  ::   ::

----------

ich nicht, aber Schiene hat alle Wat Namen Thailands drauf.   ::

----------


## schiene

Noch bissel nutzloses Wissen:
- Im Laufe eines 60-jährigen Lebens hat ein Mann insgesamt fünf Jahre lang eine Erektion, während er schläft.
- Kühe können nicht kotzen.
- Es gibt homosexuelle Delfine.
- Der Urin einer Katze phosphoresziert im Dunkeln.
- Alle Blutgefäße eines Menschen hintereinander hätten eine Länge von ca. 100.000 km.
- Ein Hai verschleißt im Leben bis zu 20.000 Zähne.
- Die Federn einer Taube sind schwerer als ihre Knochen.

----------


## Dieter

Wieso nutzloses Wissen? Aus jeder dieser Tatsachen liesse sich mit etwas Kreativitaet etwas Gewinnbringendes einfaedeln   ::  .

----------


## Joseph

scheint mir ziemlich nutzlos zu wissen:
zur Zubereitung von Tee gibt es eine Standardvorschrift, nämlich ISO 3103.

Wer's nicht glaubt: http://headspicket.de/2008/01/korrekter-tee-iso-3103/

Joseph

----------

Es gibt kein wirklich nutzloses Wissen.
Es kann nur Momente, Umstände, Personen geben, wo ein bestimmtes Wissen, in einem besonderen Rahmen, ohne direkten Nutzen ist.

----------


## Erich

> Es gibt kein wirklich nutzloses Wissen.
> Es kann nur Momente, Umstände, Personen geben, wo ein bestimmtes Wissen, in einem besonderen Rahmen, ohne direkten Nutzen ist.


Stimmt, alles was ich z.B. in der Schule im Fach "Staatsbürgerkunde" gelernt bekommen habe, ist heute "nutzloses Wissen".

----------

Jein, Erich, hättest Du damals kein Wissen darüber erlangt, könntest Du heute nicht wissen, dass es "nutzlos" ist.

----------


## schiene

Ach kommt schon,ihr wisst doch wie es gemeint war mit dem "nutzlosen Wissen"sollte ja eher bissel lustig und unterhaltsam werden.Sicher gibts vieles interessantes womit man aber nicht viel anfangen kann.

Aber wie @Dieter schon schrieb,mit etwas Kreativität kann man nen riesen Gewinn machen.Bestes Beispiel wäre da die Wal Kotze.Hättet ihr gewußt das Wale kotzen?und wenn ihr Walkotze mal finden sollte,welche auch noch richtig stinkt,könntet ihr damit was anfangen?Neee...dann lest mal hier!

24.01.06 
Australien: Fischer fand Wal-Erbrochenes im Wert von 240.000 Euro
Das Fischerehepaar Leon und Loralee Wright aus Sydney ist unverhofft zu viel Geld gekommen. Bei einem Spaziergang am Meer fanden die beiden eine wabbelige Masse mit merkwürdigem Geruch.
Nachdem seine Frau ihm verboten hatte, die Masse gleich im Wagen mitzunehmen, fuhr Leon 14 Tage später alleine zum Strand zurück, um den 15 Kilogramm schweren Brocken nach Hause zu transportieren.
Bei einer Analyse stellte sich heraus, dass es sich bei der Masse um Erbrochenes eines Pottwals handelt. Es besteht aus dem schwer zu beschaffenden und kostbaren Parfümgrundstoff Ambra. Insgesamt hatte der Fund einen Wert von 240.000 Euro.

----------

> Ach kommt schon,ihr wisst doch wie es gemeint war...


  ::

----------


## Erich

> Ach kommt schon,ihr wisst doch wie es gemeint war...


Wär mir sonst "Stabü" wieder eingefallen?  ::

----------


## Joseph

Erich, googeln hat nicht geholfen, ich finde für "Stabü" nur Stadtbücherei...

Bitte klär mal einen geborenen Wessi auf, der niemals in der DDR war, auch nicht, seit sie schon "ehemalige DDR" heißt...

Joseph

----------


## schiene

Stabü=Staatsbürgerkunde damals schulfach in der DDR
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Staatsb%C3%BCrgerkunde

----------


## Joseph

????????????? (etwa: koopkhunmaagkrab) Khun schiene!

Joseph

----------


## Samuianer

# eine Ratte kann laenger ohne Wasser auskommen als ein Kamel!

# Bei den Roemern und Griechen war auf den Landkarten oben Osten, weil dort die Sonne aufging, so auch bei Christen und Muslimen, weil die davon ausgingen das dort der Garten Eden war! Erst im 14ten Jahrhundert kam Norden nach "oben"...

# Die Fluessigkeit von jungen Kokosnuessen kann als Ersatz fuer Blutplasma herhalten!

# fleischfressende Tiere werden niemals ein Tier fressen das von Blitzschlag getoetet wurde.

# Die gemeine Stubenfliege summt in der mittleren Oktave im Ton F!

# In Alabama ist es illegal an Sonntagen Domino zu spielen!

# In Alaska ist es illegal einen schlafenden Baeren zu wecken um ein Foto zu machen!

# In Lousiana ist es verboten in der Oeffentlichkeit zu gurgeln!

# In Waterloo/Nebraska ist den Friseuren 7:00 bis 19:00 verboten Zwiebeln zu konsumieren!

# In Oklahoma drohen Leuten, die Tieren Grimassen schneiden, eine Geld-oder Gefaegnisstrafe oder beides!

# Die gesamte Enzyklopedia Britannica ist in Texas verboten, weil es eine Anleitung zum Bierbrauen daheim, enthaelt!

Die sogenannte "Daumenregel" leitet sich von einem alten englischen Gesetzt ab, das besagte das Mann sein Weib nur mit einem gegenstand schlagen durfte, der NICHT breiter als der Daumen ist!

Die allererste Bombe, von Allierten ueber Berlin abgeworfen, toete den einzigen Elefanten im Berliner Zoo!

"ge-feuert" werden, stammt von der Sitte, unbeliebte Stammesmitglieder in ihrer Behausung zu verbrennen!

In dem Satz "The quick brown fox jumps over the lazy dog." kommt jeder Buchstabe des Alphabets vor, deswegen oft fuer Darstellungen von Fonts/Schriftbildern gebraucht!

Der haeufigste maennliche Name in der Welt ist Mohammed!

----------


## schiene

Jo,die Amis haben ne Menge lustige Gesetzte welche immer noch Gültigkeit haben bezw.zur Anwendung kommen könnten.

- Männern ist es in Miami verboten, sich in der Öffentlichkeit in einem Morgenmantel ohne Gürtel sehen zu lassen. 


- Es verstößt in Idaho gegen das Gesetz, wenn ein Mann seiner Angebeteten eine Pralinenschachtel überreicht, die weniger als 50 Pfund wiegt. 


- In Ottumwa, Iowa ist es jeder männlichen Person untersagt, innerhalb der Stadtgrenzen einer ihnen unbekannten Frau zuzuwinken. 


- In Carmel, NY gibt es ein Gesetz zur Förderung des guten Geschmacks: Männern ist es strikt untersagt, das Haus zu verlassen, wenn ihre Schuhe nicht zum Jacket passen. 


- Kein verheirateter Mann darf in Virginia an einem Sonntag fliegen. 


- In NYC ist es Männern verboten, Frauen hinterherzuschauen. Wer gegen dieses Gesetz verstößt, wird gezwungen, Scheuklappen für Pferde zu tragen, wann immer er auch spazieren geht. Weiterhin muß er eine Strafe von 25$ entrichten. 


- Aufgrund eines Gesetzes darf in Pennsylvania kein Mann ohne der schriftlichen Genehmigung seiner Frau Alkohol kaufen. 


- In Utah ist der Ehemann für jedes kriminelle Vergehen seiner Ehefrau verantwortlich, welches sie in seinem Beisein begeht. 


- In Florida ist es Männern verboten, sich mit einer sichtbaren Erektion in der Öffentlichkeit sehen zu lassen. 


- In New Mexiko dürfen die Taschen eines Mannes jederzeit von der Ehefrau durchsucht werden. 


- In Detroit/Michigan ist es Männern gesetzlich verboten, ihre Frauen an Sonntagen böse anzuschauen. 


- Feuerwehrmännern in Huntington, West Virginia ist es gesetzlich untersagt, an der Wache entlangflanierenden Frauen nachzupfeifen. 


- Ohne Begleitung seiner Frau darf in Kentucky kein Mann einen Hut käuflich erwerben. 


- In dem Städtchen Brainerd in Minnesota wird es allen Männern gesetzlich abverlangt, sich einen Bart wachsen zu lassen.


- In Wichita, Kansas wird die Mißhandlung eines Mannes durch seine Schwiegermutter nicht als Scheidungsgrund anerkannt.


- In Auburn, einer angehenden Geisterstadt im US-Staat Washington, ist es Männern verboten, Jungfrauen zu deflorieren. Das Alter oder der Familienstand der Jungfrau ist dabei völlig irrelevant für das Gesetz. Tut er es doch, drohen ihm bis zu fünf Jahre Zuchthaus.


- Männern im US-Staat Alabama ist es gesetzlich verboten, in Anwesenheit von Frauen auf den Boden zu spucken.


- Ein Gesetz des Staates Michigan stellt das ungebührliche Benehmen von Männern in Gegenwart von Frauen und Kindern unter Strafe. Laut dem Gesetz ist es verboten, in Nähe oder in Hörweite von Frauen und Kindern 'unanständige, unmoralische, obszöne, vulgäre oder beleidigende Wörter' zu gebrauchen.
[Noch 1999 wurde ein Mann aufgrund dieses Gesetzes von 1897 verurteilt. Der Mann unternahm eine Kanutour, die jäh an einem Felsen endete. Der durchnässte Hobbykanute ließ seinem Ärger verbal freien Lauf, wobei Worte fielen, die in der amerikanischen Gesellschaft als anstößig empfunden werden. Unter anderem soll 75 Mal das Wort 'Fuck' gefallen sein. Da am Ufer Frauen und Kinder Zeugen dieses Schauspiels wurden, wurde der Kanute vor Gericht gestellt und verurteilt.
Anfang 2002 wurde das Urteil von einem Berufungsgericht aufgehoben.]


- In Alabama ist es Männern verboten, einen falschen Schnurrbart zu tragen, wenn dieser Kirchenbesucher zum Lachen verleiten könnte.


- In Tasmanien ist es Männern verboten, in der Zeit zwischen Sonnenunter- und Sonnenaufgang Frauenkleider zu tragen.
[Das aus dem Jahr 1935 stammende Gesetz wurde im November 2000 aufgehoben.]


- Von den männlichen Einwohnern der Stadt Macclesfield/North Carolina wird erwartet, dass sie sich bis zum 15. April 2001 einen Bart wachsen lassen. Wer am 15ten ohne Bart oder zumindest ohne einigen Stoppeln im Gesicht angetroffen wird, muss mit Arrest oder einer Geldstrafe von $25 rechnen.
[Dieses Gesetz wurde erlassen, um Macclesfield's 100ten Geburtstag im angemessenen Rahmen feiern zu können. Es wird allgemein angenommen, dass das Tragen von Bärten zu besonderen Anlässen eine alte englische Tradition sei.] 


- Während der Fischfang-Saison ist es den Männern im US-Bundesstaat New Jersey untersagt, zu stricken. 


- In Tombstone/Arizona ist es Männern wie Frauen über 18 Jahren gesetzlich untersagt, ihren Mund zu einem Lächeln zu öffnen, wenn dabei mehr als ein fehlender Zahn sichtbar wird.


- Die Gemeinde Locust in Pennsylvania verbietet es ihren mänlichen Einwohnern, in der Öffentlichkeit mit einer Erektion herumzulaufen. Zuwiederhandelnde können mit bis zu 3 Monaten Knast bestraft werden.
[Durch diese 2002 in Kraft getretene Regelung soll, so die Verantwortlichen, 'die Gesundheit, Sicherheit und Moral der Gemeinde' geschützt werden.]

----------


## big_cloud

[quote="schiene"]Jo,die Amis haben ne Menge lustige Gesetzte welche immer noch Gültigkeit haben bezw.zur Anwendung kommen könnten.



- Es verstößt in Idaho gegen das Gesetz, wenn ein Mann seiner Angebeteten eine Pralinenschachtel überreicht, die weniger als 50 Pfund wiegt. 


Schiene, hat da nicht wehr Unze mit Pfund verwechselt oder wars schlicht ne Null zu viel ?




.

----------


## schiene

::  ích kanns dir nicht sagen obs so ist oder da nen Fehler vorliegt.  ::

----------


## schiene

Hier noch paar sinnlose gesetze aus dem "Amiland",ob sie wohl noch zur Anwendung kommen?  ::  

-In Topeka, Kansas ist die Installation von Badewannen verboten. 


-In Florida ist es verboten, in einem Badezimmer die Kleider abzulegen. 


-In Kentucky muß zumindest einmal im Jahr gebadet werden.

----------


## schiene

Nur ein Buch hat mehr gedruckte Exemplare als die Bibel: der Ikea-Katalog.

----------


## Didi-K

Der Geschlechtsakt der grauen Waldeichhörnchen dauert 2 Sekunden.  ::

----------

> Der Geschlechtsakt der grauen Waldeichhörnchen dauert 2 Sekunden.


Ich glaube, selbst das hat Al Bundy noch unterboten.

----------


## Didi-K

> Zitat von Didi-K
> 
> Der Geschlechtsakt der grauen Waldeichhörnchen dauert 2 Sekunden.
> 
> 
> Ich glaube, selbst das hat Al Bundy noch unterboten.


  ::   ::

----------


## schiene

ich mag Al Bundy trotzdem,und muß immer wieder über seine Sprüche lachen.

----------


## resci

ich weiß den Namen des Liebhabers meiner Nachbarin. 
Da ich aber an meiner Nachbarin keinerlei Interesse habe, da diese ein potthäßliches Weib ist  ::  , ist der Name ihres Liebhabers für mich absolut unnütz .

resci

----------


## Willi Wacker

...irgendwie bin ich falsch gelandet  :: 

(Du darfst deine Beiträge in diesem Forum nicht löschen.)

----------


## schiene

na Phommel hättest du es gewußt????

Schweiz: Sonntagswäsche verboten

Wer noch schnell am Sonntag seine Sachen für die kommende Woche waschen möchte, sollte in der Schweiz Vorsicht walten lassen. Hier ist es gesetzlich verboten, am letzten Tag der Woche seine Wäsche  im Freien zum Trocknen aufzuhängen.

----------


## Met Prik

> Schweiz: Sonntagswäsche verboten
> 
> Wer noch schnell am Sonntag seine Sachen für die kommende Woche waschen möchte, sollte in der Schweiz Vorsicht walten lassen. Hier ist es gesetzlich verboten, am letzten Tag der Woche seine Wäsche  im Freien zum Trocknen aufzuhängen.


  ::   ::

----------

Wie viele Kg hat ein Mensch im Alter von 82 Jahren in etwa gekackt?

a)   1500 Kilo

b)   3700 Kilo

c)   6000 Kilo

Auflösung kommt Morgen.

----------


## Mr Mo

bei 6000kg Gesamtlebenskacke sind das am Tag gerade mal 200g (in 82 Jahren) 
...ich habs ja noch nie gewogen aber bei mir sieht das mehr aus..  ::   ::

----------


## schiene

> Wie viele Kg hat ein Mensch im Alter von 82 Jahren in etwa gekackt?
> 
> a)   1500 Kilo
> 
> b)   3700 Kilo
> 
> c)   6000 Kilo
> 
> Auflösung kommt Morgen.


scheiß Thema  ::

----------


## Erich

Es sind 3711 kg - Stefan, ich kenn doch deine "Quellen"   ::  

http://www.nzzfolio.ch/www/d80bd71b-...c0e4d3284.aspx

dort heisst es:

"Die Statistik sagt: Der Schweizer besteht zu 60 Prozent aus Wasser und nur zu 40 Prozent aus fester Substanz. Bei der Schweizerin liegt der Wassergehalt niedriger, der Fettanteil höher, der Rundungen wegen.....

Allerdings verschlafen die Schweizer fast einen Drittel ihrer Zeit, nämlich rund sieben Stunden pro Tag.

Das Leben bringt einen gewissen Körperabrieb mit sich. So verliert der durchschnittliche Schweizer täglich 90 Haare, einen halben Liter Schweiss sowie zehn Gramm Hautschuppen. 

...wobei die tägliche Stuhlmenge bei ausgewogener europäischer Kost im Mittel 124 Gramm beträgt. Hinzu kommen noch 600 Milliliter Darmgase. Über den Tag verteilt, stösst sie der Durchschnittserwachsene in 15 Portionen à 40 Milliliter aus – das entspricht jeweils einem doppelten Whisky."

*Pupsen eigentlich alle Schweizer in Whiskygläser wegen der statistischen Erfassung der Daten ?*

 ::

----------


## Enrico

Irgendwo wurde doch auch der Normschiss festgelegt, finds nur nicht mehr...

----------


## Erich

Wandkritzeleien auf einer "deutschen" Toilette:

*5 Minuten wird geschissen - wer länger scheisst wird rausgeschmissen!*

darunter:

*Wer das geschrieben hat, das war bestimmt ein Preuss - wer nix zu fressen hat, der hat auch nix zu scheiss.
*
darunter:

*Wer das geschrieben hat, das war bestimmt ein Bayer, die fressen viel und scheissen wie die Reiher.*

----------


## Mr Mo

Nochn Klospruch:

Wie der Fuehrer sitz ich hier - die braune Masse unter mir.     ::

----------


## Didi-K

Gestern in Berlin in der U-Bahn gelesen:

" Die Fläche Belgiens und die Fläche aller Golfplätze weltweit verhalten sich 1:1."   ::  

Gruß Didi

----------

Laut meinen Nachforschungen kackt ein Mensch durchschnittlich 200 Gramm pro Tag.
d.h. ein 82 Jahre alter hat in seinem Leben bis dann etwa 6000 Kilo ( Antwort C ) Dünger hinterlassen.
Auf die Weltbevölkerung gerechnet ergibt dies 1,2 Mio. Tonnen Scheiße pro Tag.

 ::

----------

In welcher Hollywood - Produktion ist die Rede von einer "Schluck-Schnecke" ?

A) Herr der Ringe
B) Harry Potter
C) Only Blowjobs Vol.3

----------


## Didi-K

> In welcher Hollywood - Produktion ist die Rede von einer "Schluck-Schnecke" ?
> 
> A) Herr der Ringe
> B) Harry Potter
> C) Only Blowjobs Vol.3


Bei HP (B) wurden Schnecken gespuckt, aber von "Schluck-Schnecken" habe ich da nix in Erinnerung. Ansonsten kenne ich nur noch "Schluck-Spechte".   ::  

Gruß Didi

----------

hmmmmmmmm.... hat mir nun beim kucken von Harry meine schmutzige Fantasie einen Streich gespielt?   ::

----------


## Daniel Sun

::  Macht ja nix Stefan.... 

...bleibt ja immer noch Antwort C) ...
...da schluckt bestimmt irgend 'ne Schnegge

----------


## schiene

In Deutschland gibt es 18 Telefonbucheinträge zum Namen *Siam* und damit ca. 48 Personen mit diesem Namen. 
Diese leben in 11 Städten und Landkreisen. Die meisten Anschlüsse sind in Mülheim an der Ruhr gemeldet, nämlich 4. 
Laila Siam kommt in Deutschland am häufigsten vor. Thai Restaurant sowie Ingrid sind die nächsten oft gefundenen Vornamen, 
gefolgt von Abdel, Sayed, Samir sowie Jasmin. 

In Österreich gibt es einen Telefonbucheintrag zum Namen Siam und damit ca. 1 Personen mit diesem Namen. 
Damit ist der Name Siam der 194.246. häufigste Name in Österreich. 
Diese leben in 1 Städten und Gemeinden. Die meisten Anschlüsse sind in Wien gemeldet, nämlich 1. 

In der Schweiz gibt es 3 Telefonbucheinträge zum Namen Siam und damit ca. 8 Personen mit diesem Namen. 
Diese leben in 3 Postleitzahlbereichen. Die meisten Anschlüsse sind in Basel-Umland gemeldet, nämlich 1. 
Weitere Postleitzahlbereiche mit besonders vielen Namensträgern sind Carouge GE (1) sowie Märstetten mit 1 Einträgen.

----------


## Enrico

Hehe, sehr gut  ::

----------


## schiene

*Zwei Fässer Bier waren 1835 die erste Fracht, die in Deutschland mit der Eisenbahn befördert wurde. Das geschah auf der Bahnstrecke von Nürnberg nach Fürth*
hehehe,die wussten halt schon damals was wichtig ist :cool:  ::

----------


## Samuianer

Wussten sie schon, das: "Kirschstrudel fuer absolute Nichtschwimmer 100% ungefaehlich sind?"

----------


## chauat

::  Da habe ich ja glück

----------


## Samuianer

> Da habe ich ja glück


Das  goenn ich dir von ganzen Herzen, Mensch muss im Leben auch mal Glueck haben!

Schliesst die Luecke unter einer Kanzlerin samt Gefolge, leben und Steuern zahlen zu muessen, die offensichtlich an stark an BSE aehnlichen Symptomen leiden!

Und ja apropos, der Fughafen Berlin-Brandenburg ist derzeit definitiv NICHT von dem Streik der Lusthansa-Dienstgeister betroffen, denn den will der seichte Herr Oberbuegermeier von Baerlin dann erst einweihen wenn er lange in Pension ist und Flughaefen dieser Machart zu Luftverkehrsmuseen oder in Eventbereiche umgestaltet werden - ausserdem wird so ganz zart die "dumme" aber quaelende Debatte um "Hauptstadt ohne Fluglaerm & Chemtrails" umgangen - ha' wir rudern demnaechst wieder in den Urlaub - na wenn das nichts von echter Volksnaehe hat!


Die deutsche Wirtschaft, samt politischen Fuehrungskraefte sind so verdammt ausgebufft, die bauen lieber staatlich subventioniert, funktionierende Technik samt Flughaefen, know-how und Software, fuer's Ausland um, ausgebufft wie sie nun mal so sind, von den Exporten zu profitieren und schlagen "schluesselfertige Angebote" heimischer Firmen, natuerlich wegen der Kartellvorgaben erstmal rigoros aus, koennte ja sein das da Steuergelder gespart werden, das kommt wegen der prekaeren Wirtschaftslage der befreundeten Wirtschaftsmanaetscher und Lobbyisten nun mal garnicht in Frage - da lachen nicht mal die Huehner, so ernst ist die Lage!

----------


## pit

> Schliesst die Luecke unter einer Kanzlerin samt Gefolge, leben und Steuern zahlen zu muessen, die offensichtlich an stark an BSE aehnlichen Symptomen leiden!


Tschuldigung, hab ich da jetzt einen Beitrag verpasst oder ist was gelöscht worden?

 ::

----------


## schiene

Aus dem aktuellen Jahrbuch der Statistik: 
"Die Deutschen sind die Ältesten in Europa und die Zweitältesten in der Welt. Nur jede siebte Person in Deutschland war im Jahr 2010 jünger als 15 Jahre. Neben Italien hat Deutschland außerdem den höchsten Anteil an über 65-Jährigen (20,4 Prozent)."

----------


## Enrico

Wörtlich betrachtet handelt es sich bei einer Geisha um eine Person der....




Künste.

----------


## wein4tler

Leichte Muse oder schon schweres Geschütz?

----------


## Enrico

War ne Frage bei "Wer wird Millionär"

----------


## schiene

> War ne Frage bei "Wer wird Millionär"


hätte ich gewusst!!
bin aber leider kein Millionär geworden ::

----------


## schiene

Der Turm der Kirche von Suurhusen nahe Emden hat eine Neigung von 5,19 Grad und ist damit stärker geneigt als der schiefe Turm von Pisa

----------

